# Pellet gun on Matagorda beach?



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

Are there any rules about shooting a pellet gun on Matagorda beach? It's not considered a firearm but I didn't know if it would still be frowned upon. I have a son and it would fun just to set up a few cans and target practice when the fish aren't biting.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

doesn't look like the beach is in any city limits. Shouldn't be a problem long as you are safe about it.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Been a whole lot bigger than pellet guns on that beach..


----------



## TexHepCat (Sep 12, 2005)

I've have quail hunters blasting away just the other side of the dunes.

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------

